# Valet Pro pads.



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

*Price & Availablilty:*
The pads are £7.95 each. Below is a link to a reseller.

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=VAL-WHITEPAD

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=VAL-BLACKPAD

*
Used on:*
Pretty much anything I could get my hand on from hard German paint to soft Japanese paint to sticky Porsche/ Range Rover paint.

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:
*
White Pad
Valetpro new foam technology cuts through moderate surface defects with fewer easy. Perfect sized 6.5-inch pad size reduces chatter resulting in easy buffing. The high-tech adhesive provides durability and is machine washable.

This professional grade product is suitable for rotary and DA polishers alike.

Hook and loop backing

Black pad.
Valetpro new soft foam technology creates a luxurious high gloss finish. Perfect 6.5 inch pad combined with new technology provide a smooth effortless buff. The high-tech adhesive provides durability and is machine washable. Recessed backing for easy centering.

This professional grade product is suitable for rotary and DA polishers alike.

Hook and loop backing

*Packaging:*
Individually wrapped in a plastic package

*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Round and pad shaped funnily enough. They also smelt vaguely like foam, to be honest would have preferred a pineapple fragrance or similar (I can but wish)!!


















*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
White (Cutting) Pad:
The foam was quite ridged when used it worked panels quite easily; I did find it quite grippy on the panel so I did spritz with water to keep temperatures down.
On soft Japanese paint I found it worked it very quickly and to be honest would probably have been a bit to heavy for most work but it handled the deeper marks quite easily again panel temps would elevate quickly. If working hard.
On harder German paint it was really in its element it did again feel a bit grippy so I spritzed some pad lube and I had no problems what so ever.
Sticky paint. To be honest the pad did struggle a bit with this paint type, but to be honest, most pads do temps raised quite quickly even with pad lube. It still corrected but left a bit of remedial work that would be needing a second pass. Again to be honest it was probably the wrong pad for this type of paint but at least I gave it a bash.
Black (Polishing) pad:
This pad was quite a bit softer and was also used on the same 3 paint types.
On soft Japanese paint I found the pad to work very well and would be perfect for a mild enhancement and left a very nice finish after only one pass.

On harder German paint the pad again felt a little bit grippy so I primed the pad and once again it left a very good finish and really brought up the finish. I also used this pad to remove some compounding marks on a car that had received some very heavy compounding. Again with Ultrafina the pad worked very well and left a very nice finish.
Sticky paint the pad was again primed with pad lube and worked in slow sets. It was uses only to refine the finish and gave a very nice finish after one pass.

*Ease Of Use:*
The pads were used on both my Rotary and my DA (Megs G220). I found the pads great to work with but for some paint types and conditions I did have to use some pad lubricant to assist with working. A spritz or water would also have been enough.
On the DA the pads worked effortlessly and also gave great cutting and finishing results.

*Finish:*

The finish achieved were very good indeed. There were no marring left from the cutting pad and the finishing pad left a very nice clear finish when compared to the 3M pads I normally use. 



























*Durability:*
So far the pads have been used on 10 cars and look pretty much as they did on day one bar a few small nicks. They have not separated or cracked so I will keep using them to see how long they least.

*Value:*
At £7.95 they are very reasonably priced as they do last a long time and are great for both Rotary and DA polishers. This would be a great product for someone who does not want to be constantly buying pads after every couple of sessions.

*Overall DW Rating: 90%*









*Conclusion:*
I am not giving top marks as I did find them quite grippy when working which is a personal pet hate and nothing to do with the performance of the pad. But with a quick lube they worked faultlessly throughout. I did notice the panel temps to be marginally higher than what I am used to but not much and a slight alteration to my working method sorted this out. As for use and how they lasted they are great I really liked them as they were flexible enough to get in to most areas easily and after 10 cars they looked virtually new. I do like them and definitely will keep using them. Great product as well for the DA they worked effortlessly and gave great results.

Thankyou to Valet Pro for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: [www.valetpro.co.uk]


----------

